# Finatics aquarium store may madness sale!



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

UPDATE! I have decided to hold over this sale for the month of JUNE also so hurry on in for the "BUY 3 GET 1 FREE DEAL on ALL LIVESTOCK! Mix and match and get what you want! Pay for ANY 3 fish and get a 4th fish of equal or lesser value for free! thanks for your continued support! mb

FINATICS AQUARIUM STORE
599 KENNEDY ROAD IN SCARBOROUGH (M1K 2B2)
-just minutes from KENNEDY SUBWAY STATION
-just minutes south of HWY 401
CLOSED MONDAY, TUESDAY AND WEDNESDAY FOR SERVICING
OPEN THURSDAYS AND FRIDAYS FROM 11AM TO 9PM
OPEN SATURDAYS AND SUNDAYS FROM 11AM TO 5PM
PHONE 416 265 2026


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

LOTS OF NEW FISH HAVE ARRIVED TOO EVERYONE! I have even posted up some "BUY 2 GET 1 FREE DEALS" in the store also! hope to see many of you there! Introduce yourselves too! I don't know most people's handles on these sites! and I apologise for that but there are just toooooo many people to keep track of! thanks for your continued support! mb


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

SPECIAL has been updated! NOW ALL LIVESTOCK is BUY 2 GET 1 FREE! till sunday May 20th ONLY! hurry in! mb


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

just wanted to give this ad a "BUMP" and say that the BUY 3 GET 1 FREE DEAL HAS BEEN HELD OVER TILL THE END OF JUNE!!!! I have also brought in a bunch of juvies, adults and sub-adult malawians from my home! nice looking stuff! 
also have on sale at 50% OFF a bunch of assorted africans... there is atleast 300 fish in the tank and they are an assortment of the following at 1"-2" in size! AN AMAZING DEAL FOR SURE! great selection!
Here is whats in that "special tank for $1.99"
-crytocara moorii "hap.blue dolphins"
-protomelas taeniolatus "hap.red empress"
-protomelas spilinotus "tanzania"
-metriaclima zebra "assorted types"
-aulonocara sp. ob peacocks
-aulonocara sp. gold peacocks aka dragon blood or fire fish
-haplochromis sp. 44
-labidochromis caruleus "yellow labs"
truly a deal folks... I have too many fish and need to clear some out! hope to see you soon... LOTS of other deals going on in the store too!


----------

